# WANTED - Assos Powerstatic Plus



## giant man (27 Feb 2009)

Wanted - Assos Powerstatic Plus baselayer, must be new or nearly new, LARGE size, unwanted gift etc, either black or titan colour, good money paid.

PM me if you have such an item.

Thanks - giant man


----------

